# depression



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

What would be some natural remedies to help with depression?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

St. Johns wart.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Vit d3
Magnesium
Niacin


----------



## aweegato (May 5, 2014)

Make sure you cross check any herbs with any medication you might be on AND compatible with your form of depression. What works for chronic isn't the same for bipolar cycles or seasonal. 

Take notes in a planner so you can see how hormonal cycles and seasons as well as supplements and herbs change your mental health.

Brains and feelings are hard but you can work with them. It's also easier to manage when you dint so it alone, check out the Icarus project and find groups that support you in a way you need. The mental health group I started with friends helped me more then words can say.


----------



## aweegato (May 5, 2014)

It's always a safe bet that focusing on eating particularly well and going out of your way to exercise in ways you typically enjoy will help. Trying to get yourself in a sleep schedule may help- get all the sleep recommended for your age, sex, and gender but not more. 
When I feel a bout coming on I start eating healthy fermented foods like miso and sour kraut. If your gut is happy, some studies suggest, that mental health improves. It's worked for me, but that just maybe because I really like those foods.


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

The best way I know to get out of depression is to go help others. Get involved in a church. Go do volunteer work. Getting out of ones head by helping others works wonders
As said eating correctly, & exercise.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

I take ashwaghanda as an adaptogen to help my body and mind deal with severe and prolonged stresses. 

If you do get it, be sure to get a reputable brand. Beware of some brands of Indian herbs that may contain less than desirable contaminates. (I get mine from Swanson www.swansonvitamins.com)


There is a lot of info in Google Land about ashwaghanda, but to give you a gist, here is a blurb about it from http://www.livestrong.com/article/435585-is-ashwagandha-good-for-anxiety-depression/

_...ashwaghanda has anti-anxiety, antidepressant, anti-inflammatory, and anti-arthritic properties that may be effective in reducing stress caused by physical and emotional fatigue; increasing mental alertness, focus and concentration; relieving nervous tension and anxiety; invigorating the body; decreasing inflammation and balancing out and leveling mood swings, according to Memorial Sloan-Kettering Cancer Center. Ashwagandha is most often found in capsule form and usually needs to be consumed for two to six weeks before the benefits can be noticed._

Also, consuming lots of fresh fruits and veggies (paying particular attention to foods rich in vitamin B complex) along with plenty of good pure water goes a long way to help the body and mind bounce back from stresses.


.


----------



## JillyG (Jan 6, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Walking-Your-Blues-Away-Well-Being/dp/1594771448

This is worth a try. I know a more than one person who this helped


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Here's the best help I've found from a godly pastor who was also a medical doctor.
http://www.cvbbs.com/inventory.php?...eyword=&author_keyword=&sort_by=&bookid=10925
I wrote the review on this site.


----------



## deedler (Nov 18, 2004)

I take Valerian root twice a day, every day. It works for me, and was approved by the dr.s at Houston Medical Center-Methodist Hospital. Just a wonderful "easing" of the dark clouds.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

For me, and I have been far down that road, physical labor helps whether I want to do it or not. And I mean it helps more than giving you something to distract. It literally changes brain chemistry.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Valerian Root NP told me, it can cause liver damage. I've done a very little bit of research; seems to be true. But who or how much it affects is TBD.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Sunshine, walking, oceans can all alleviate mild depressions.


----------

